# Nfc (beam)



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Does android beam not work with Samsung sbeam? I have a GNEX and my friend has a gs3 and for some reason we can't use the beam feature.we both have NFC enabled,and it seems like it goes through the process ( we touch backs and it says touch to beam.we do it and the image gets smaller but then nothing happens) is there a prompt were supposed to wait for? We're the only ones that have beam so we have nothing to compare it to. Now I know mine works because I use gwallet on a daily basis at 7-11, gas stations, what have you. I also know that sbeam is stronger but even a picture doesn't go through. Very odd. Any incite would be appreciated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

You can confirm that both devices have Beam and NFC enabled?


----------



## k0admunk33 (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a gs3 and a Nexus 7 and am able to beam back and forth between them. Are you sure you're lining up the NFC chips? Also, on the gs3 Android Beam has to be enabled separately from S-Beam. They're 2 distinct settings.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Not sure, but I believe s-beam on the galaxy s3 uses Wi-Fi direct instead of nfc.

The nexus supports Wi-Fi direct, but I'm not sure about making it work with s-beam

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

If the S3 is not on Jelly Bean I'm pretty positive you can't send "large files" such as pictures. Only things like links. Tell them to get off Verizon.
They should be able to use it from S3 to S3 tho.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> You can confirm that both devices have Beam and NFC enabled?


I can confirm that NFC is enabled ccuz I did it myself but not beam.I didn't know there was a separate setting for beam. I'll have to check that out.he gets a phone and immediately turns everything off cuz he doesn't know what he's doing. then he asks how to do something but won't let me touch it for more than 5 seconds.I don't even know why I bother anymore. OK so NFC-on, beam-on, sbeam-off. alright I'll give it a try (if he'll even let me touch it) and report back. Thanks guys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I can tell you. I have friends with the sg3 and i beam them stuff from my n7 and GNex all the time.


----------

